# Final direct Ebiken Studio Group buy for the summer!



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi folks!

As promised I will be starting up the second group buy because of constant messages for when I would setup the next one. I will start it up now and same conditions and rules apply as before. We will end the group buy when the total runs near the last group buy. I will add more information as this week comes as I will have some time this week.

Here is part of some things that will be available!

1) Black King Kong/Panda mix $15.00

2) EXTREME BKK $25.00

3) Wine Red/Red ruby mix $15.00

4) Shadow Panda $20.00

5) Blue Bolts (low grade meaning blue head and some blue tinted body as well as the blue head) $30.00 (*10 or more for $25.00 each!)<-if we get total around 50 pieces I will drop cost for everyone to $20.00 each regardless of quantity

6)High grade Blue bolt meaning dark blue with 60%+ coverage some "extreme" $45.00 (10 or more for $35.00 each!)<-if we get total around 50 pieces I will drop cost for everyone to $30.00 each regardless of quantity

7)BKK hinomaru $65 each

8)BKK no-entry $85 each

9)Mosura BKK(not crown/flower) SPECIAL price *$65 each!!*

10)Pinto BKK $200



lots more to come!


----------



## chance (Mar 12, 2013)

i'm down for 3 blue bolts if we can get up to 50 at $20 a piece. is extreme bkk full black?


----------



## Shanji (Jun 6, 2012)

I will also take 3 blue bolt if we can get it for $20 each and 1 red wine


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

This GB will be closing this weekend! This time around the numbers have not been reached. Rather pattern KK has been the favorite instead.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

group buy is now fast forwarded to being finalized and paid on friday and arrival sunday.


----------



## Shanji (Jun 6, 2012)

Frank since we cannot get BB for $20
can you put down for me 4 red wine and 2 (Shadow)Panda Shrimp


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

Best choice of my life.


----------



## srolls (Apr 25, 2010)

choii317 said:


> Best choice of my life.


very nice ill take some pictures of the prl i got wait for them to colour up abit more


----------



## chance (Mar 12, 2013)

are those akadama soil you using


----------



## chance (Mar 12, 2013)

the blue bolt is boss  i wish i got the extreme one next time.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

i can probably forsee another groupbuy in 2 weeks or so after I come back from a mini vaca


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

HIya Frank, if you can hold off till then I can go in on the order for some blue bolts


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

totally missed out on this one,lol
didnt even notice xD
up for the next one


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> HIya Frank, if you can hold off till then I can go in on the order for some blue bolts


it would be the third one anna =P The second already arrived last weekend but no owrries, yes will give enough notice. I'll decide once I get to my mini vaca. We are deciding what to do with an investment we made. Our dream and future summerhouse.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Jaysan said:


> totally missed out on this one,lol
> didnt even notice xD
> up for the next one


you will know soon =)


----------



## chance (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm down like donkey kong


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

OK I want to see pics of this summerhouse, does it have a shrimp-pool


----------



## Bubblez (Jun 1, 2009)

i'm down for the next one as well


----------

